
Whatever happened to 3D printing? - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/10/whatever-happened-to-3d-printing/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
MollyR
I've used a 3d printer at my local hackerspace, and liked it a lot. I made a
custom case for my raspberry pi.

However I don't feel the need to own my 3d printer right now though.

------
droidist2
It'll be back 20 years later just like VR and a lot of other technologies.

------
Poorboyrise
"Seems nobody want to get the bucks" )-:

Still missing: seamless-endless-print | home use: maybe for

picture frames or baseboards, or to get beyond prototyping.

[add:Additional.List]

